

Mongodb 1.3.0 unstable released - mattdennewitz
http://groups.google.com/group/mongodb-user/browse_thread/thread/70170dc79b2a0cc6

======
mattdennewitz
has read concurrency, bulk delete concurrency, and more. great way to end the
year!

